# General > Photography >  Photography walk? hints?

## chemfifi

Hello fellow photographers,
I am visiting my mum for a week in Wick (January 13-19) and was wondering if anyone will be heading out to make some photographs and that I could join? Or can anyone recommended some interesting spots to take some great photos. 

Many thanks,
Fiona

----------


## drawler

What kind of photography are you into? Could maybe drop some hints if i knew your style/taste.

----------


## chemfifi

Thank you...I really like mixed styles such as street photography, nature, portraits and landscape.  I know the tourists spots but looking for some good spots to get some 'real' highland photos.

Thank you for any tips and suggestions as they are much appreciated. I am hoping the rain will subside.

Fiona



> Hello fellow photographers,
> I am visiting my mum for a week in Wick (January 13-19) and was wondering if anyone will be heading out to make some photographs and that I could join? Or can anyone recommended some interesting spots to take some great photos. 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Fiona

----------


## drawler

> Thank you...I really like mixed styles such as street photography, nature, portraits and landscape.  I know the tourists spots but looking for some good spots to get some 'real' highland photos.
> 
> Thank you for any tips and suggestions as they are much appreciated. I am hoping the rain will subside.
> 
> Fiona


Streetwise pulteneytown is great having so many abandoned buildings but even the new council offices have one pic in them. The harbour is always rewarding if the weather is inclement.

if you have a car with you the old flagstone factory at castletown is well worth a lensy explore. Of course you may well have done this as a tourist. If you have try the quarry at achanarras....a lovely gentle walk and then a frenzy of stone shapes you can play with...some great symmetric possibilities with split ones.

wide open landscape....take a drive up to loch more on the way to altnabreac station.....as well as massive skies theres nice walks (open aired or through forest) to be had and a brilliant dam. Youll likely pass the highly photographed westerdale mill on the way and an old disused sandpit.

Naturewise im not sure if the birds are currently cliff nesting at the whaligoe steps but thats brilliant if they are. Similarly in not sure when the puffins are at dunnet head.  

Dunnet head is worth a visit anyway....daylight view across to orkney and brilliant sunset views from the viewpoint up the hill behind the lighthouse.....oh and great chance of aurora shots if its clear at night.
a lot of the old archaelogy is not the easiest to get decent shots of due to position, colour and coveredness but in a good sky achavanich stone setting may be worth a go.
if you like yellow pipelines theres sometimes a massive one that snakes for miles from subsea 7 to sinclair bay.

sinclair castle itself is not as interesting as the inlets it sits next to.....some great sea shots possible from there and from the road to old wick castle.
Hope that helps spur something fiona. S not comprehensive but just what jumps up at me atm.

pm me if you need any more specific advise or if you dont have a car as an option.

----------


## chemfifi

This is all fantastic advice...many of these spots I have just driven past. My granny was from Pultneytown, so it will be great to wander around past Hughies and the like. Some good inspiration, thank you. I just hope folk won't mind a photographer wandering around snapping photos.
Thank you,
Fiona

----------

